# Lattest Animation Project



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

This is Eaglewings latest animation project. It is town building # 13 Fire Station

See Video  
* 
*


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

good idea! 
looks nice.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! 

What do you have in the cab moving the snorkle?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree, very COOL







Your trying to make me broke arnt you Dan ?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That was one of the more informative vids that has been posted. Thanks for a look at the inner workings.

Les


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is really kewl. Did all the lights and and moving hose nozzle come on the engine or did you add that? 

I have ask many times in these forums about more animation on layout. 

It takes some effort to do that.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ I know there is a joke in there! 
Dan looks great! 
Sean


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

lOOKS GOOD EXCEPT FIRE SIREN IS A LITTLE WHIMPY!! OH YEAH AND AT THAT SPEED THE ENGINE WILL NEVER GET TO A FIRE FOR SURE!! HEE HEE THE REGAL, BUT NO SERIOUSLY THE SIREN IS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD WORK ON IF YOU CAN!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 10 Dec 2009 09:49 AM 
lOOKS GOOD EXCEPT FIRE SIREN IS A LITTLE WHIMPY!! OH YEAH AND AT THAT SPEED THE ENGINE WILL NEVER GET TO A FIRE FOR SURE!! HEE HEE THE REGAL, BUT NO SERIOUSLY THE SIREN IS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD WORK ON IF YOU CAN!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick you need your ears checked if you thought it sounded good!! Can you hear the sounds of Lips smacking!! Hee Hee LOL The Regal


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool Dan


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

About my only real gripe (and it is a minor one at that) is that when the door opens/closes it is actually above the level of the second story windows.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with the comments about the siren, that would get REALLY irritating at an Open House! The engine does need to move a little faster and the rotating hose nozzle makes it look very toy like. The building and the concept are great. For what its worth, in real world, usually you do not start the siren until you are outside the building, its easier on the ears.....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

See Nicky from N.Y. I'm not the only one!! Hah LOL The Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

These are toys fellas!!!!!!! get over it and move on. We should be thrilled to have a guy like Dan trying to do different stuff for us to use in the hobby...
*If you dont like it dont buy it??????????? *In my opionion only rivit counters would pick up on the things you pointed out.....JEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, you're just having too much fun with this. The more you do, the more things you're getting to play with. 

That's super.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

My job here is done. Everybody is entertained!

The siren and lights came with the fire truck. If some one finds a more realistic engine, we’ll gladly accept your contribution for this diorama. 

Ha ha ha.

By the way the engine only operates when someone pushed a button.

Thanks for all the great comments. This is too fun! I hope it was as fun for you as it was for me.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way the engine only operates when someone pushed a button.



Some little guy would stand there all day pushing the button over and over again until some brat inside the display came over and... I'm sure you get the picture


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

cute


----------

